# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  χαριζεται παπαγαλος ΖΑΚΟ

## margie

Γεια χαρά, Δημήτρη! Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις περιοχή όπου μένεις και λίγα λόγια για το ζακούλι, δηλαδή αν εκτός από γλυκούλης είναι και ήμερος και υγιής; Είναι αρσενικός να υποθέσω; Επίσης ζητάς κάτι συγκεκριμένο από τον ανάδοχο γονεά;  :Happy:  Να μη μένει σε πολυκατοικία, ας πούμε, ή να μην έχει άλλα κατοικίδια; Εχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες ο ζακό που πρέπει να ξέρουμε; Φυσικά τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι, θέλω όμως να έχω μια καλύτερη εικόνα, δε θέλω να τον πάρω απλά γιατί είναι ζακό! Μπορείς αν θες να μου στείλεις π.μ να το συζητήσουμε!

----------


## lilith

ο παπαγαλος ειναι εξημερωμενος?
θα με ενδιεφερε..
τον χαριζεις μαζι με το κλουβι του?ή όχι..

----------


## lilith

στειλε μου πμ για λεπτομερειες αν δεν τον εχεις δωσει..ειναι υγιεις φανταζομαι ..ε?γιατί έχω ακόμα 3 παπαγάλους μικρότερους

----------


## Windsa

Πες μας λίγα λόγια για το πουλάκι... Πως ζει? που? τι τρώει? ήμερος ή μη? μιλάει? Φωνάζει? Τραγουδάει? Υγεία του, Το φύλο του... 

Ποιανού είναι, όπως καταλαμβάνω δεν είναι δικό σου...
[ot:inozg3cs]για σασ ειμαι ο δημητρησ και ειμαι νεοσ στην παρεα μασ, κατεχω μονο ενα ζευγαρι ζεβρακια...[/ot:inozg3cs]

Εύχομαι να πάει σε καλα χέρια.

----------


## andreascrete

> παιδια! το παπαγαλος δωθηκε σε εναν δεσμοφυλακα! οποτε κλεινει η αγγελια


ΧαΧαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::  .....με έκανες και γέλασα βρε dimitrakis - να σε καλά!
Πάλι καλά που δεν δώθηκε σε καμμία καλντεριμιτζού και χαλάσει η γλώσσα του!!!!!!!

----------

